# freshwater croc photos



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

well, as promisd last night in my salty thread, here are some pics of the freshy, when i bought him earlier this year, he was about 28 cm's, now 5 months later, he is nearly 50 cm's long. hes got quiet a little attitude on him


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 10, 2009)

awww he looks so cute! the pic with the notes my fav.


----------



## willy (Aug 10, 2009)

five bucks, ill take him .....love those little crocks .if I came home with one of those the misses would kill me . what does he eat in one week ?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

in one week he would eat 3 or 4 peices of chicken, 8 fuzzies, 10 goldfish and a couple of yabbies.


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 10, 2009)

willy said:


> five bucks, ill take him .....love those little crocks .if I came home with one of those the misses would kill me . what does he eat in one week ?



ahhh amazing! this has increased my excitement!! im counting down the days till hatchy season and im getting a freshie! unlucky for you willy:lol::lol: my boyf is looking forward to it. gotta love things in common :lol::lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

why wait for hatchie season? im going to get a couple more freshies in a month or so.


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 10, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> why wait for hatchie season? im going to get a couple more freshies in a month or so.



yay so exciting for you! you must really like them! no big reason but i want to wait for hatching season because i want to get it as small and i can to begin with so im not too fussed about waiting im just excited.


----------



## kafren (Aug 10, 2009)

How big will he get??


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 10, 2009)

he is adorable!


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 10, 2009)

kafren said:


> How big will he get??


 

about 2.5 - 3 metres


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2009)

aw kellar im coming to steal him from u! he is so gorgeous im very jealous!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 10, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> about 2.5 - 3 metres


 
So won't fit in the lounge then?


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

aww he's cute! love the last pic!


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> So won't fit in the lounge then?


 

of course he will, free range of the house! just need to convince mum to flood the living room.....


----------



## XKiller (Aug 11, 2009)

hes aweosme! cool pics


----------



## itbites (Aug 11, 2009)

He's going great guns Jason!

What a cute lil bastard he is


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 11, 2009)

mckellar will you trade mums with me? and rubysnake i want to be your bf lol, my ex wouldnt even go in the same room as my hatchy pythons


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 11, 2009)

aww...I want one


----------



## mike83 (Aug 11, 2009)

how cool im jelouse that i carnt keep 1 in sydney id love 1 but dont know how id house it when its full size whats it like to handle atm mate is it easy to get out of the water and back in again 

looks awsome love the pics


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 11, 2009)

bah jason i hate you...


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 11, 2009)

i wouldnt change my mum for anything!! she says no then changes her mind 20 mins later and pays for it for me.

he isnt hard to get in and out of the water at all, pick him up and he ***** around a bit, but as long as you keep away from the teeth end. the guy in this thread isnt so easy to get a hold of.... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-amphibians-and-other-herps-40/my-babies-growing-up-116469


----------



## Poggle (Aug 11, 2009)

ok well i am going to have to admit it............................... im jealous! and so would my missus be if she was allowed to have a salty! lucky person you are! what you going to do regarding housing forthem as they grow up tohugh?? have you considered it much?


----------



## Meeka (Aug 11, 2009)

wow, i'm amazed everytime i see a croc as a pet, they're amazing & beautiful animals but just don't think i could deal with having a fully grown croc. how long does it take to get that big? good on you so cute.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Poggle said:


> ok well i am going to have to admit it............................... im jealous! and so would my missus be if she was allowed to have a salty! lucky person you are! what you going to do regarding housing forthem as they grow up tohugh?? have you considered it much?


 

yeah thats all sorted, for the salty im building a garage with an outdoor area and then when he gets too big for that he will get a 3 car garage with an outdoor area and the freshies will get the smaller garage.


----------



## miley_take (Aug 11, 2009)

Nawwwww Jase, he's gorgeous!


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 11, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> mckellar will you trade mums with me? and rubysnake i want to be your bf lol, my ex wouldnt even go in the same room as my hatchy pythons



haha wow :lol:


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow. in 2 days my croc has settled in so much more, he was smashing crickets in front of us the other night, and last night, as soon as i put the chopped up fuzzy in the tank he swam over, beached himself and ate it infront of us. i think in a few weeks time ill try to get him to feed out of the tweezers. 
its quite an amazing sight to see a croc feeding. ill try get some videos for everyone if he will eat with the lights on.
here are some photos anyway. he is definately not shy anymore, just lazing around on his landing all night with us walking right up to him taking photos.


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 18, 2009)

naww wat a cutie jase


----------



## Renagade (Aug 18, 2009)

how often do you do water changes?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2009)

niceeee bfg! gotta love them!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Aug 18, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> in one week he would eat 3 or 4 peices of chicken, 8 fuzzies, 10 goldfish and a couple of yabbies.


 That seems like a bloody lot of food......you scarfing him to grow quick or something??


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> That seems like a bloody lot of food......you scarfing him to grow quick or something??


 
not really scarfing, just feed him what he will eat, they arent exact numbers, just advaged out,(my spelling is crap as you can see)i put 10 new fish in each week, they dont seem to last long, offer him three fuzzies every 2 days, and chicken probably once a week, some times he will eat it all and still look hungry, so i will feed him more, some weeks he wont eat anything and others he will justhammer down the goldfish and ignore everything else. i used to feed him crickets and stuff aswell, but its a bit of a waste now. yabbies(when i can get hold of them) i will dump 10-15 in his tub, and he will pick them off over the coming weeks. hes nearly doubled his length over the past 6 months, im hoping he will do the same over the next 6.


----------



## Karly (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG I'm in love.....
Can't wait to get mine now!


----------



## snakekid666 (Aug 18, 2009)

that is so cool i want one but cant so ****


----------



## bfg23 (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah mine will feed nearly every night if i offer it.
i feed 2 fuzzy mice every 2 days and last night i fed him 3 fuzzies. i give him crickets nearly every day because i love watching him do the whole stalk and ambush thing.
whenever i have chicken i feed him that too.
also i did have goldfish in there but they all got eaten over time. i have about 15neons in there too, but they are to quick for Irwin i think.
im hunting down a saw shell turtle to put in the tank with him too.


----------



## bulionz (Aug 24, 2009)

lol he seems fake but i love em


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks sick do you have any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 24, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Looks sick do you have any pics of the enclosure?


 

you want a pic of my bath tub?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 24, 2009)

That would be nice P


----------

